
Ask HN: What can I build to make your life easy? - reactivate
Was just laid off and have some funds to pay bills for few months. So, it seems like a good time to try something new. At my past job I was frustated with a few things and wished someone could build something to make my life easier. So, asking this out here to get some more ideas. What can I build for you that will make your life a lot better at your workplace?
======
sethammons
What is your area of expertise?

The thing I long for currently is a way to configure k8s that is not template
yaml hell. I imagine an IDE like experience, so likely using a relatively main
stream language where you have some type safety and help can point to relevant
doc links. You could do something like: pod.New("name).[pop up of all the
properties I can set with links to understand them]. I imagine you populating
and linking all your things together using proper variables, with proper
loops, in a proper language. At the end, you call some generator that then
writes all your shitty yaml.

Next, prometheus data anomaly detection. We display our graphs in graphite
fwiw. I would like the alert manager to be able to say, "this tuesday 9am
graph of requests per second is sufficiently different from other tuesdays at
9am, you should look into it."

Better mysql db replication than what mysql or debezium provides. I want to
just say "I want these tables here mirrored over to this other database."
Debezium is close to what we would want aside from it, you know, actually
working. It follows bin logs, so it does not do cascading deletes. It chokes
on 0000-00-00 dates because java's type system. You have to leverage a kafka
install with kafka connect. There are just too many moving parts.

I recently got some new aquarium lights that require ReefBeat app to run.
Kinda garbage. If you are in the hardware space, better smart lighting and
pump management for reef aquariums seems like a good space. The lights
_require_ the app to work. Lame. I can set the led lights to have different
percentages of different colors throughout the day and moon lights that can
mimic the lunar cycle. But the app is intuitive and the fact that the lights
have to act as a wifi point and then piggy back off my wifi to be able to
communicate with the app seems all to brittle. The lights flicker when I
change settings too.

Those of the ones on my mind this afternoon.

------
seige
If building www.bookmocks.com into a better Placeit.net interests you, DM me.

------
helph67
A universal code convertor? Any language --> any other language!

------
tlb
A teleporter

A COVID-19 vaccine

A browser that bypasses all paywalls and never shows an ad. It should charge a
monthly fee and distribute it among the content I read, like Spotify.

~~~
cameron_b
Devil's Advocate; Aren't you asking for a Browser to manage your content like
the Cable Companies?

~~~
tlb
Well, it would surely suck if the cable companies did it. But a business that
prioritized user experience above all else could make something great.

